# Wireless-LAN DSL-Router



## obaran (22. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir demnächst mal nen Wireless-LAN DSL-Router kaufen.
Nun meine Frage ist, was soll ich für einen nehmen?
Kann mir jemand einen guten empfehlen?
Der sollte nicht allzuteuer sein. Und evtl. nen PrinterServer schon mit an Bord haben, aber auch nur EVTL.

Danke schonmal Oliver


----------



## Sinac (22. November 2003)

Wenn du n bißchen vorraus planen willst nimm einen mit G Standard anstatt mit B, die sind abwärtskompatibel zu b aber werden halt bald standard weil 54er...
Ansonsten würde ich dir einen von D-LINK empfehlen, die sind verdammt gut zu
konfigurieren und auch meinstens nicht zu teuer...


----------



## obaran (22. November 2003)

wie sieht es bei denen mit der Reichweite aus?


----------



## Sinac (22. November 2003)

Hängt vom Standard aus, draußen bis 120m drinnen bin 30m, glaub ich....


----------



## obaran (22. November 2003)

mhh naja das sollte eigentlich reichen.
In meinem NB hab ich eine 11MB/s Netzwerkarte drinne (Centrino).


----------



## Sinac (22. November 2003)

Yoah, der B Standard mit 11 MBit ist auch noch aktuell, aber es ist wohl sinnvoll sich jetzt schon g zu holen, die sind ja kompatibel!


----------



## obaran (23. November 2003)

mhh okay dank dir erstmal

Oliver


----------



## NeoXtrem (25. November 2003)

*DI-614+*

Hi !

ich hab den D-Link Di-614+ (Doppelantenne) und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
(Wenn man die Firmware aufm 2.18 updatet *g*) 

Das kleine ding kostet um die 150 EUR und ist:
-W-Lan , 2.4 GHz 
-AccessPoint, 22 Mbit schnell (256bit Datenverschlüsselung)
-Router
-NAT Firewall
-Switch (4-Port Nway)

Mit 22 Mbit/Sek. liefert der DI-614+ eine doppelt so hohe Datenübertragungsrate gegenüber den 11b basierenden 2.4 GHz Wireless LAN Geräten mit 11 Mbit.


Naja  Ich wollte auch noch einen Printserver zwischen ahben, aber dann wirds teuer 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen

Die happy

ciao
NeoX


----------



## obaran (25. November 2003)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem "D-Link DSL Wireless DI-624+" ?
Müsste ja eigentlich der Nachvolger von dem Di-614+ sein oder?


Oliver


----------

